# Photo Challenge April '11 - "Water"



## Chris of Arabia

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the March '11 challenge, the   poll  will be up shortly.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Water"*.  Can I also suggest the following guidelines   be followed:


*Still water, moving water, under water, water as a reflected surface, water a  source of leisure - if it's wet, it's in...
*
Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding  the  archives, that is not a challenge!
The Challenge is about making you think and helping you improve the      way you take pictures and the end results you get, so make an  effort,     get out there, try something different, but most of all,  have fun!
Good luck 
  The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00   Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate       in this challenge please take a moment to read through the    following:  

 The   deadline  for  submissions is 30 April 2011
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing       watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo           (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen    title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation       emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or       remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the       winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new       thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before       it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*     into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form     <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "April '11 Photo Challenge       Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it       to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................       .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com       and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it           into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made  when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos  are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission  email the     photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery  and voting     process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures           located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the   time         to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as           the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email           programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to 1KB=1024Bytes.   When    these      programs calculate attachment size they will often   read    larger than     they  actually are. To be safe we recommend a   target    size of about   140KB   so  that once sent it does not go over   *150KB*.


----------



## orbit

Excuse me, i have a quick question. Does rain count?


----------



## Bynx

I saw a donkey count once. Even a chicken that could count. Never saw rain count though.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

So, if we tightly define this topic, it would mean that the main subject of the image has to be water, right? So, like, a picture of a rose, with water drops misted on it wouldn't really count, because the rose would be the true subject, and the water secondary. I would appreciate clarification, so we don't have anyone upset with submissions not truly fitting a narrow definition of the topic.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Does milk count? It contains water. Just needing clarification.


----------



## 480sparky

If you want to take this line of reasoning to an extreme, then a portrait would be water.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I was just going to ask that. Being 50%-60% water, do people count?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

What about steam, or fog, or clouds?


----------



## molested_cow

There's water vapor in the air. Can I just shoot air?


----------



## 480sparky

How about snow?  Ice?  Steam?  Clouds?


----------



## Bynx

There is another challenge on another forum right now that is asking for "MOTION". Someone submitted an HDR exterior shot of a church, and an interior shot of one of the rooms in the church. Oh, and it was also stated only one submission per person. With that kind of thinking I would imagine a pile of rocks baking in the desert sun would fit the bill here.


----------



## Jesse Coffman

Can someone PM me a list of cameras that you can actually take under water shots, or explain to me how to get good shots from beneath the water? O.O


----------



## orbit

So, if rain/hail is my subject it is correct due to the fact that it is water/precipitation.


----------



## minpingurl1

Sent one in. Hope I did it right.


----------



## jac

Bad theme we won't have water here for at least another month!


----------



## SusEliz7

Just sent in my first picture! So excited!


----------



## jands

Bitter Jeweler said:


> So, if we tightly define this topic, it would mean that the main subject of the image has to be water, right? So, like, a picture of a rose, with water drops misted on it wouldn't really count, because the rose would be the true subject, and the water secondary. I would appreciate clarification, so we don't have anyone upset with submissions not truly fitting a narrow definition of the topic.


 
Did we get clarification on this?  I'm curious about it as well.


----------



## Bynx

jands said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if we tightly define this topic, it would mean that the main subject of the image has to be water, right? So, like, a picture of a rose, with water drops misted on it wouldn't really count, because the rose would be the true subject, and the water secondary. I would appreciate clarification, so we don't have anyone upset with submissions not truly fitting a narrow definition of the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we get clarification on this?  I'm curious about it as well.
Click to expand...

 
Ah, submit a pic of a rock baking in the desert heat. You will probably win.


----------



## jands

Bynx said:


> jands said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, if we tightly define this topic, it would mean that the main subject of the image has to be water, right? So, like, a picture of a rose, with water drops misted on it wouldn't really count, because the rose would be the true subject, and the water secondary. I would appreciate clarification, so we don't have anyone upset with submissions not truly fitting a narrow definition of the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did we get clarification on this?  I'm curious about it as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, submit a pic of a rock baking in the desert heat. You will probably win.
Click to expand...

 
Perfect!  I live in Turkey... I'm a shoe-in!


----------



## Bynx

Well you got my vote jands. And the rest will be easy because they havent got a clue.


----------



## Mooie

Would ice count o:?


----------



## jands

Mooie said:


> Would ice count o:?


 
It would probably melt in the desert heat before you could a picture.  A rock would be better.


----------



## JWellman

I was reading through the rules but maybe I'm overlooking it ?? Didn't it used to say the photo had to be taken during a certain time frame like, in the last six months or so?


----------



## cabrosh

The photo has to be taken during April 2011.


----------



## JWellman

cabrosh said:


> The photo has to be taken during April 2011.


I could have sworn it said in the last six months or a year... I must have been looking at another contest.

Thanks


----------



## Chris of Arabia

OK. With that, I'll say that submission period is now closed, and I'll be taking a little look at how you all defined water in the end. Just so we're clear on the manner of interpretation of whether individual photos met the brief or not, it's down to those who vote as to whether you've done that or not. Voters need answer two questions, did a submission, in their eyes, fulfil the brief and is it a good photo.


----------



## jands

Am I missing the voting poll, or is it just not up yet?


----------



## Moni

where is the voting poll?


----------



## Bright Mind

> So, if we tightly define this topic, it would mean that the main subject of the image has to be water, right? So, like, a picture of a rose, with water drops misted on it wouldn't really count, because the rose would be the true subject, and the water secondary. I would appreciate clarification, so we don't have anyone upset with submissions not truly fitting a narrow definition of the topic.



I agree With Bitter, 

BTW Great Posts and Great Knowledge Sharing


----------



## homan

where can see these pictures?


----------



## wad

Try to appreciate if not leave tat don discourae anyone dudes.


----------



## marcy

I've tried "Canon PowerShot D10 12.1 MP Waterproof Digital Camera with 3x Optical ', i took nice shot with that!


----------



## smithjame

Nice post and Our portraits make unique and special gifts ideas to commemorate a wedding or special anniversary or even a birthday. 
Anniversary Gift Ideas


----------



## thebasedsloth

I'll be entering this..


----------



## timputtick

I'll be entering


----------

